# Easiest way to fish big lagoon?



## iceoiler

Have a little boat, looking for the easiest acccess to fish big lagoon? Do i go to the state park?


----------



## jim t

Yes, the State Park has a ramp, you can buy a yearly pass (I think it gives you 24 hour access).

There is also a ramp at Galvez Landing a few miles west. That will require a slightly longer ride with a No Wake Zone involved as you approach the bridge.

https://public.myfwc.com/LE/boatram...S00296RU&Name=Galvez+Landing+Public+Boat+Ramp

It might be a better choice for fishing the dock lights at night (many more lights on the west side of the bridge).

Both ramps can have a strong current from side to side at times depending on the tides.

If you are military, or take a military member along you can also use Sherman Cove. Easy to run aground there if you get out of the channel markers.

Jim


----------



## hurricanes1

I like going there without my boat and walk the grass flats. I have caught many specks and reds at big lagoon and on the Johnson beach side of the sound. Lots of shallow grass flats around there.


----------



## iceoiler

Johnson beach side? How do i get there?


----------



## hurricanes1

The south side of the sound. Just go across bridge onto the island and hang a left. It's 25.00 for a annual pass and it's also good for fort pickens


----------



## jim t

hurricanes1 said:


> The south side of the sound. Just go across bridge onto the island and hang a left. It's 25.00 for a annual pass and it's also good for fort pickens


Another $40.00 (?) for a Night Owl Pass and they give you the combination to the fence (changes monthly, please lock it behind you) and you can stay late or arrive early. 

Generally sunrise and sunset is the best time for Specks. Also quiet, BEAUTIFUL, and FUN catching trout on topwater.

Nothing HUGE in my experience, but sometimes PLENTY and fun!

Jim


----------



## Yobenny

There is no night owl pass at the Lagoon but across the way at JB there is.


----------



## Tobiwan

Yobenny said:


> There is no night owl pass at the Lagoon but across the way at JB there is.


If you buy a membership to big lagoon state park they will give you the gate code just like JB and you can go whenever you want. I've launched there many times at 5:30am. Park doesn't open until 8.


----------



## Yobenny

I priced it a week ago for $84 I think but I ask if there was a night owl pass she said no, but she didnt tell me you get the gate combo with the annual pass. I left thinking the only way to launch there before 8:00 was to pay for a camping spot. Maybe she misunderstood or I did or whatever but I am glad to know that as that grass flat in the sound is one sweet lookin spot for sure........


----------



## Tobiwan

Yeah for a single membership I think I payed 65$ (they may have upped it since) and they will give you a slip to put on your dash and a couple months worth of gate codes,once those go by you have to call and get it. If you have a boat big lagoon state park is the way to go since they have a ramp. If not JB will be fine. 

The grass flat right behind the kayak launch in JB park doesn't have any reds or trouts ever though :whistling:


----------



## Yobenny

> The grass flat right behind the kayak launch in JB park doesn't have any reds or trouts ever though


Yep and I bought some cheese from the moon the other day.............. ;-)

A decent Kayak and it doesnt matter you can fish all that either side pretty easy....


----------



## iceoiler

Is there a kayak launch at johnsons beach? Looking at google earth, if i go down johnson beach rd and almost to the end take a left there is a little parking lot next to water, what is that? Is that the grass flats people are talking about at johnsons beach?


----------



## Yobenny

:thumbsup:


----------



## iceoiler

Does it cost to launch kayak from jb's? What if i want to walk out from there, does that cost?


----------



## Yobenny

Gate fee to get into park, free to launch or wade, nice place for it too.


----------



## Yobenny

Here is Justin at the canoe launch last weekend


----------



## iceoiler

What are hrs of that kayak lauch?


----------



## iceoiler

You guys get anything last weekend there?


----------



## Yobenny

8 to sunset, if you buy the night owl pass ($35) it's 24/7

I caught some trout there wading.


----------



## pcolasoldier31

Yobenny said:


> 8 to sunset, if you buy the night owl pass ($35) it's 24/7
> 
> I caught some trout there wading.


Did you see any reds out there? I might go out to JB and do some wading either Fri or Sat? Want to try a couple of rigs for some Trout/Reds, Flounders, and maybe some Black Tips if there in the area. Thanks


----------



## PerdidoKK

All free for Disabled Vets...Big Lagoon + Night Combo..and JB (Day times only)
:thumbup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Yobenny said:


> 8 to sunset, if you buy the night owl pass ($35) it's 24/7
> 
> I caught some trout there wading.


Actually the Night Owl Pass is $30 but you must first buy an annual pass at $25 to get the NO Pass.


----------



## MGuns

PerdidoKK said:


> All free for Disabled Vets...Big Lagoon + Night Combo..and JB (Day times only)
> :thumbup:


Big Lagoon is a State Park and free for disabled vets if they send for the free pass which costs $1 and must be renewed every 4 years I believe. All State Parks are free with this pass.

JB is a National Park and not free for disabled vets unless something has changed since the last time I was there. Anyone know anything different?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

PerdidoKK said:


> All free for Disabled Vets...Big Lagoon + Night Combo..and JB (Day times only)
> :thumbup:


That also applies for all disabled U.S. citizens, not just disabled vets.
As well as active duty military service members and dependents.
http://home.nps.gov/news/release.htm?id=1333
On federal parks and lands.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

MGuns said:


> Big Lagoon is a State Park and free for disabled vets if they send for the free pass which costs $1 and must be renewed every 4 years I believe. All State Parks are free with this pass.
> 
> JB is a National Park and not free for disabled vets unless something has changed since the last time I was there. Anyone know anything different?


Free to all U.S. citizens with permanent disability.
"Access Pass"
http://www.nps.gov/findapark/passes.htm


----------



## MGuns

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Free to all U.S. citizens with permanent disability.
> "Access Pass"
> http://www.nps.gov/findapark/passes.htm


Permanent Disability is not the same as a service connected disability for Vets. I have 30% service connected disability and have the Lifetime Military Entrance Pass which gets me into all State Parks free but not the National Parks. If I was 100% permanently disabled then I would qualify for many more benefits.


----------



## pcolasoldier31

I don't think you have to have a service disability if you are retired from active/reserve/NG service for the military pass. I could be wrong.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

MGuns said:


> Permanent Disability is not the same as a service connected disability for Vets. I have 30% service connected disability and have the Lifetime Military Entrance Pass which gets me into all State Parks free but not the National Parks. If I was 100% permanently disabled then I would qualify for many more benefits.


Yes but if you read the link and the FAQ's for the Access Pass, you do not have to be any percentage disabled nor a vet to get the free pass.
Just have one or more permanent disabilities.


----------



## MGuns

pcolasoldier31 said:


> I don't think you have to have a service disability if you are retired from active/reserve/NG service for the military pass. I could be wrong.


 
Just being retired from the military doesn't get you a free pass into either state or national parks. Any military member with a service disability can get the state park free entrance pass and apparently any citizen with a Permanent Disability can get a free pass. However, a military member with a disability, unless its 100%, doesn’t get a free pass into a national park. The difference between a Permanent Disability and a military member with disability is the confusing part and they’re not the same. Is it clear as mud now??


----------



## Magic Mike

I'd personally launch from Galvez (sp?) Landing... tho the current usually rips through there. You'll have to idle a little ways through the no-wake zone, but those docks you pass are great for nighttime fishing... as well as back behind the Oyster Bar on the flats. Live shrimp either freelined or under a popping cork about 30 mins to an hour after dark. You can creep up to a dock light and watch the specks hit bait all night long.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

MGuns,
From the FEQ's for the Access Pass for federal parks........
Seems to me that 30% would qualify unless it is only 30% of one thing?


A *permanent disability* is a permanent physical, mental, or sensory impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities, such as caring for oneself, performing manual tasks, walking, seeing, hearing, speaking, breathing, learning, and working.
*If I am partially disabled do I qualify for the Access Pass?* The disability requirements for the Access Pass are not based on percentage of disability. To qualify for the Pass the disability must be permanent and limit one or more major life activities.


----------



## pcolasoldier31

MGuns said:


> Just being retired from the military doesn't get you a free pass into either state or national parks. Any military member with a service disability can get the state park free entrance pass and apparently any citizen with a Permanent Disability can get a free pass. However, a military member with a disability, unless its 100%, doesn’t get a free pass into a national park. The difference between a Permanent Disability and a military member with disability is the confusing part and they’re not the same. Is it clear as mud now??


sorry...just now seeing that u replied to what I was saying/asking. I read the link and FAQ about the military pass that someone posted earlier. From what I can tell if u have either a CAC (common access card) or DD 1173 (dependent/retiree ID card) then u don't have to qualify for the disabled military member for the free state or national park pass. As long as ur ID card isn't expired then u should be able to get the free pass.


----------

